# Puffy Nipple syndrome LoL



## Diesel (Jan 21, 2004)

has any one ever gotten like fat puffy nipples i dunno but iv never had until i started drinkin protein shakes and stuff,if anyones ever had this do u know how to get rid of it?


----------



## Var (Jan 21, 2004)

Are you on any androgens?  I've never heard of that from just drinking protein shakes.  Overall, would you say your body fat has increased?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 21, 2004)

fat puffy nipples from protein shakes??this is one of the funniest things i've heard the whole day.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 21, 2004)

i dunno maybe it is my bf lol iv bein drinkin like 3 shakes a day


----------



## Diesel (Jan 21, 2004)

and iv bein eating alot more becuz im bulking now so that maybe the reason


----------



## Diesel (Jan 21, 2004)

but if it is form that how do u get rid of it


----------



## Var (Jan 21, 2004)

People store fat in different places.  Sounds like yours goes to your man-boobs.    To answer your question, assuming this is due to bf, you'd have to cut your bf % down.

Edit:  You said you're bulking...is the puffiness very noticeable?  When I bulk I notice some fat in my chest, but not enough to make me stop bulking.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 21, 2004)

naw not that much just notice there bigger then they usually are


----------



## Var (Jan 21, 2004)

Happens to me everytime I bulk, but its never bad enough to be noticeable to anyone but me.  If its so bad that your girlfriend sees it and thinks you need a bra, I'd cut the bodyfat a bit.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 21, 2004)

it is probably due to the bulking unless you are already predisposed to gyno


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 6, 2004)

I have the same thing! Mine are not that bad as the pictures the Doc put on. I have found that body fat is the culprit! I have almost made them disappear by building my pecs.


----------



## x_muscle (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> fat puffy nipples from protein shakes??this is one of the funniest things i've heard the whole day.



its not funny. celltech was found contaminated with androgen a while ago. so you dont know


----------



## darklight (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep, some few companies have been found with illegal stuff...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Diesel *_
> has any one ever gotten like fat puffy nipples i dunno but iv never had until i started drinkin protein shakes and stuff,if anyones ever had this do u know how to get rid of it?



it is true that males tend to store fat in the chest, but it also sounds like gyno.

are your nipples sore at all? are you using steroids, PH's or any androgens?


----------

